# Washer Pump Assist



## 2OldGoats (Dec 11, 2016)

Greetings Everyone!

Newb here and a proud owner of a nicely restored '67 Goat. I'm into my 3rd week and just replaced the washer pump pack with new gaskets and plastic router kit at the bottom of the washer pump. Everything works great when you turn on the wipers...except the washer pump is always pumping regardless of the washer switch being depressed or not. As this is my first project car, I'm learning as I go and any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2OldGoats said:


> Greetings Everyone!
> 
> Newb here and a proud owner of a nicely restored '67 Goat. I'm into my 3rd week and just replaced the washer pump pack with new gaskets and plastic router kit at the bottom of the washer pump. Everything works great when you turn on the wipers...except the washer pump is always pumping regardless of the washer switch being depressed or not. As this is my first project car, I'm learning as I go and any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Everyone!


Welcome to the forum. When the pump is engaged it cycles the cam which as teeth. That cam will make one revolution and stop and the pump stops. There is a fixed piece of metal that will stop the cam and rest between the teeth. I had the same issue on my '70. My issue was those teeth worn down and the fixed piece that will stop that cam couldn't as the teeth gullets weren't deep enough. 

I had gotten a replacement from Ames which is pure china JUNK. That unit's copper wires pulled from the plug. I used the cam in the POS replacement which fit perfectly on my OEM pump and it worked fine. Check the depth of the teeth gullets, it may be that they too are worn to the point the cam will not stop and the pump continues working.


----------



## 2OldGoats (Dec 11, 2016)

I did some experimenting with it tonight. After removing the case, I found the meta tab you referred to and it is still there and functional. I ran the pump through a cycle with my finger watching the gearing circle engage the tab and keep the plunger from being activated. After that, I mounted the pump back on the car (sans case) and ran it through a function test with the wipers on and everything looks like it is working mechanically. The cam engages the plunger actuator, the timing gear rotates to the hold-off point, but here is the interesting part...

The magnetic contact coil seems to be energized throughout the process, and whenever I moved the activation catch (metal tab with the screwdriver) towards the coil...it engaged without the wiper button being depressed. I am guessing that this magnetic catch should only be energized when the wiper button is depressed to activate the metal catch tab and start the plunger sequence process again. Could this be an indication of a faulty wiper switch, possibly?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The teeth and gullets on your gear looks good. If it's doing its job then as you state the armature may still be energized preventing the mechanics part of it from stopping the cam. I wouldn't think its the switch itself as it just engages unless it still maintains contact? The armature itself may be the culprit? Judging from the extremely poor quality the repop is from Ames who got it from the GM parts place as it was stamped on the box, getting one will be hit or miss. There were thin wires that went from the armature to the plug that plugs into the unit and both of those broke off very easily just by unplugging. Maybe there is a contact issue from the switch to the armature, or even corrosion in the plug part preventing proper contact causing the piece to be constantly hot?


----------



## 2OldGoats (Dec 11, 2016)

Tested the wiper/washer switch by checking voltage at the attachment plug to the 2 clip connectors without the washer motor attached. With the wipers running, I get zero volts; when the washer button is depressed, I get 10.4VDC..which to me is a good thing to see. Cleaned the connectors on the pump, sprayed electrical cleaner all over the mag coil and contacts and remounted the motor. Pump works like a champ delivering 8-12 pumps of washer fluid before stopping and waiting for the next engagement signal...just as designed. 

Thanks for the assist!


----------

